# Colorado peoples . . . where you ridin'/rode this weekend???



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm undecided.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I've been banned. The UCI found excessive levels of percocet and flexeril in my last sample.

That and I have disc in my neck that isn't behaving that makes cycling impossible and my life generally miserable.

If I get out at all it will be on the recumbent at the gym - yippee!!!!!!

Sorry, just wanted to whine for a bit.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

I'll be down Parker-way. Only need 60 more miles for 2000 on the year. Planning on wrapping that up this weekend. Will be my single biggest year ever.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

godot said:


> I've been banned. The UCI found excessive levels of percocet and flexeril in my last sample.
> 
> That and I have disc in my neck that isn't behaving that makes cycling impossible and my life generally miserable.
> 
> ...


Bummer. I was hoping we could get out on a ride soon near my ol' stompin' grounds.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Cherry Creek to Golden. 500 more and I am at 4000. I don't think I'll make that mark this weekend.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm biking to the food store and back, I'm out of rosemary and coriander seeds. I may also go to Lowes, but that is still up in the air.


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

I'll be riding around the Grand Junction area. It's supposed to be in the 70s and sunny!


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

Rode Snowmass through Woody Creek (McClain Flats Rd.) to Aspen, then Castle Creek, and back to Snowmass up Medicine Bow. Near 60 degrees, even got sunburned a bit.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

The kid and I did a couple of loops on the Roubaix course. The wind died just as we were finishing.....


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I ended up doing a lot of cycling around town, but never managed to make to the grocery. I still need the seeds and leaves.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I rode to Carter Lake and up to Pinewood Reservoir, hoping to ride up to Estes on Pole Hill Road, only to be foiled by private roads. I still rode 4 hours in the wind. On Sunday, I got a hike in on Buchanan Pass trail.


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

I went on a really fun ride in the Highlands Ranch/Parker area with a friend. I had not ridden in that area before. My wife had a horse event at the CO Horse Park, so I went for a ride. Somehow, we were able to avoid auto traffic, which was nice.


----------



## suprcivic (Apr 10, 2009)

VELOSWAP BABY!!!

Word to your motha


----------

